# [App] IntelliRing



## pavlin (Jun 20, 2012)

IntelliRing manages your ringtone volume automatically by:
1. Ringing loud when your phone is in your pocket, a bag, or cover. Then, as you pull your phone out, the volume is lowered.
2. Ringing just a bit louder than the ambient noise when not in your pocket (no more embarrassing loud ringtones in your quiet office).
3. Beeping subtly, when your phone is flat on your desk, face down (meeting mode).
4. Silencing your phone for an interval you set - useful e.g. when you go see a movie.
5. All of the above can be enabled for audible notification sounds as well (e.g. sms, email, etc.).

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sleekbit.intelliring


----------

